
Koch Brothers Are Cities' New Obstacle to Building Broadband - pulisse
https://www.wired.com/story/koch-brothers-are-cities-new-obstacle-to-building-broadband/
======
cmurf
Is it a big surprise that Republicans want to perpetuate a classist system?
Anything owned by the public, any portion of it owned by the public, makes it
difficult to have the haves and the have nots, and this is an affront. And not
literally have not, because it's a utility, so most everyone will still be
able to afford to have, but because they will pay a much higher percentage of
the disposable income to have access to a basic utility they have have not of
something else.

